# manual grinding is best



## Dieter (Jul 1, 2017)

My Hario Skerton has been a daily, faithful companion since September 2013. My coffee connoisseur son has often tried to persuade me to adopt an electric rival such as a Baratza. However, I have resisted valiantly.

As time has gone by, and being a passionate skier, I have developed various workout activities around the few minutes it takes to grind 60-90g of my home roasted beans. Consider me crazy, but it neutralises the boredom of grinding and it may contribute a little to my physical and brain health (we sexagenarians need any help we can get!).

Here are some of my routines :


stand on a balance board whilst grinding

alternate the arm driving the milling

squat or even crouch

stand alternatingly on only one leg (and for skiers possibly also adopt a skiing stance with a forward flexed ankle so that your hip bone is above the front half of your foot)

stand alternatingly on only one leg and grind under the thigh of the lifted leg

mill behind your back arching your body backwards

grind holding the grinder above your shoulder with the milling arm above your head

combine some of the above (although none but 3. with the balance board option!)


If any of you have further ideas, I'd be grateful if you would please post them here... many thanks!


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

MMM think I will pass, don't really fancy that a 6/7 in the morning or anytime.


----------



## Oblivion (Mar 5, 2018)

I'd imagine I would cover myself and the kitchen floor with coffee and do myself a wrist injury.

Add that I'd look completely ridiculous in front of the family.

I'll pass.


----------



## ncrc51 (Mar 14, 2018)

Kidding. Right? When I was using the ROK daily just grinding two doubles at 6:00 AM was enough for me.


----------



## dev (Jul 28, 2017)

Using a Skerton for 90g of beans every day is downright self inflicted flagellation.


----------



## Wuyang (Mar 21, 2014)

I'm liking your style . I'm somebody who suffers with my muscles, hand grinding for me is a work out, but I'll do it for as long as I can......incorporating it with something else certainly helps.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Dieter said:


> My Hario Skerton has been a daily, faithful companion since September 2013.
> 
> If any of you have further ideas, I'd be grateful if you would please post them here... many thanks!


Try fixing the grinder to a small round table grab the handle and run round the table in circles......should give you a good workout..


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

I'm picturing a prototype grinder-bike. Pedal enough to run the machine as well and you've got everything for the perfect workout session with coffee afterwards!


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

MildredM said:


> I'm picturing a prototype grinder-bike. Pedal enough to run the machine as well and you've got everything for the perfect workout session with coffee afterwards!


There are no original ideas in coffee, or so they say.

https://inhabitat.com/velopresso-is-an-eco-minded-mobile-coffee-maker/


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Dylan said:


> There are no original ideas in coffee, or so they say.
> 
> https://inhabitat.com/velopresso-is-an-eco-minded-mobile-coffee-maker/


Love it!


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

MildredM said:


> I'm picturing a prototype grinder-bike. Pedal enough to run the machine as well and you've got everything for the perfect workout session with coffee afterwards!


OR

Go a slight stage further and use the cycle idea to generate power not only to grind the coffee but to power the coffee machine, owing to the power demand this would incur plenty of exercise and necessitate the ability to multi task in completing the brew while micro foaming the milk.

Jon.


----------



## Dieter (Jul 1, 2017)

I agree with you, Jony - most days, I don't fancy the process either, but I do love the result!


----------



## Dieter (Jul 1, 2017)

Confession, Oblivion: I grind in my lounge on a mercifully thick carpet and I have toppled over and I have spilt the beans and I do look ridiculous - but it's worth it!


----------



## Dieter (Jul 1, 2017)

ncrc51 said:


> Kidding. Right? When I was using the ROK daily just grinding two doubles at 6:00 AM was enough for me.


You are so right! Anything (with one exception...) is too much at 6am!


----------



## Dieter (Jul 1, 2017)

dev said:


> Using a Skerton for 90g of beans every day is downright self inflicted flagellation.


As in corporal mortification practised by Opus Dei members? Perhaps I do it so as to atone for abjectly giving in to my caffeine addiction.


----------



## Dieter (Jul 1, 2017)

Wuyang said:


> I'm liking your style . I'm somebody who suffers with my muscles, hand grinding for me is a work out, but I'll do it for as long as I can......incorporating it with something else certainly helps.


I am sorry to read that you suffer with your muscles. I do hope you keep up the hand grinding for many a year!


----------



## Dieter (Jul 1, 2017)

DavecUK said:


> Try fixing the grinder to a small round table grab the handle and run round the table in circles......should give you a good workout..


...like a donkey operating an animal mill in some idyllic Transylvanian village - outstanding! This is idea no. 9.


----------



## Dieter (Jul 1, 2017)

MildredM said:


> I'm picturing a prototype grinder-bike. Pedal enough to run the machine as well and you've got everything for the perfect workout session with coffee afterwards!


 Brilliant, an industrialized version of the donkey mill!


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Or...attach the handle to your head and try what this guy does


----------



## Dieter (Jul 1, 2017)

DavecUK said:


> Or...attach the handle to your head and try what this guy does


Sooo funny!


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

OMG 90g on a Skerton !! I break out in a sweat doing 17g on a Feldgrind. Respect.


----------



## jj-x-ray (Dec 31, 2017)

lake_m said:


> OMG 90g on a Skerton !! I break out in a sweat doing 17g on a Feldgrind. Respect.


...


----------



## Dieter (Jul 1, 2017)

lake_m said:


> OMG 90g on a Skerton !! I break out in a sweat doing 17g on a Feldgrind. Respect.


Thank you for your respect, lake_m! I know about sweating, it is just a minor aim(or should that be inconvenience?), compared with attaining to the noble brew!


----------



## Dieter (Jul 1, 2017)

jj-x-ray said:


> ...


And this clearly depicts the reason for my variation no.2, so that *both* my arms might look like the one above.







Thank you for the encouragement, jj-x-ray!


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Dieter said:


> Here are some of my routines :
> 
> 
> stand on a balance board whilst grinding
> ...


Some really good tips, thanks!

Would be a real workout with the Kinu M68


----------

